# Gültigkeit Zertifizierung



## jora (20 Oktober 2010)

Howdy,

ich hab heute von Kromschröder die ersten SIL/PC-Zertifikate gefunden. Beim Durchlesen ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Gerät entweder nach erreichen der max Schalthäufigkeit (B10d) oder nach 10 Jahren ausgewechselt werden muss. 
Nachdem das Zertifikat das erste ist, welches ich in der Hand hatte stelle ich mir nun die Frage, ob die 10 Jahre von einer Norm vorgegeben ist oder Produktabhängig ist. Weiß das jmd?


----------



## Cerberus (20 Oktober 2010)

Das kann durchaus Produktabhängig sein. Es gibt verschiedene Bauteile, die die Lebensdauer des Produkts begrenzen (z.B. Eeprom).


----------

